# Tung Oil on Neck



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a G&L Invader, I went all out on it; quilted maple top, wood binding, matching head stock. So to save some $$$$ I went with a plain neck, there is no finish on it. I was thinking of dressing the neck up with some tung oil; I have read about the tru oil (gun stock oil) and what not but I love the feeling of the natural neck, I really hate the feeling of gloss necks like on my Cort Pagelli, it get sticky and slow. From what I have read tung oil lets the wood remain feeling naturally while the tru oil hardens and kind of has a clear coat when cured.

I was wondering since the G&L neck is raw can I just put the oil on or do I still need to sand it? Also when applying would it be best to remove the neck from the body and the tuning keys from the headstock?


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, remove the neck and the hardware on it if you're going to tru-oil it. Sand it smooth as you can first, then apply the oil, using light coats applied with a rag. allow at LEAST two hours between light coats. between each coat of oil very lightly go over the neck with 0000 steel wool. I put 5 coats on my frankenstein neck this way. I had the time so I waited almsot 24 hours between each coat and it feels amazing. good luck


btw.... Nice guitar you have there man.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

if you do tru-oil...wait at least 24 hrs between each coat this time of year, and do 3 coats before any sanding basicaly. 2hs is WAY to fast to start sanding tru-oil. you'll get gum rolls all over. Do not sand your neck first..if it's raw absolutely no need to sand before tru-oil.

Sorry to contradict you ScOrch..but done over 20 necks with try-oil and i personnaly would'nt try your way.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I love the feel of tung oil on a neck. Once you have the disired coverage, application as mentioned in previous replys, a light coat of Old English Furniture Oil or polish , will give you the slickest, sexiest feeling neck you have ever played.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

definately take the neck off and remove the tuners-
tung oil is nice- i prefer the feel of tru-oil myself, but its the same sort of thing.
either way, listen to al3d's advice. personally, i take more time and care when oil finishing a neck than i do if im shooting it in nitro


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys I will give everyone posted.


----------

